# RCP Workbencheinstellungen nutzerabhängig



## SegFault (15. Jan 2010)

Wie kann ich den Pfad in dem der Workbench gespeichert wurde für jeden Nutzer anders machen?
Ich möchte die Workbencheinstellungen vom eingeloggten Benutzer abhängig machen. D.H. nach dem login sollen die Einstellungen aus einen bestimmten unterordner geladen werden.
anstatt aus:
myproject\workbench\
aus myproject\Hans_Meiser\workbench
oder aus myprojekt\Klaus_Müller\workbench


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2010)

Sorg dafür das der Benutzer im Eclipse Verzeichnis kein Schreibrecht hat, dann werden alle Einstellungen user-spezifisch abgelegt.


----------



## SegFault (16. Jan 2010)

Naja ich will das ja nicht userspezifisch vom Windows user, sondern user spezifisch im sinne meines programmes. Also anhand des usersnamens mit dem sich der user im programm einloggt.


----------

